# Weihenstephan visit



## mudd (8/12/14)

Well today I'm heading out to tour Bayerische Staatsbrauerei Weihenstephan which is about an hour (including a train and walk to the brewery) from Munich. I was lucky enough to meet a few of the guys from there at Melbourne Good beer week, so I have managed to organise a 1 on 1 tour and a few beers. Very generous of Marcus to take time out for an Aussie tourist. So I've dumped the family for the day. 
Cheers Mudd.


----------



## thebigwilk (8/12/14)

Best god damn beer ever !!! very very jealous !!!


----------



## TheWiggman (8/12/14)

Next time I check back this thread had better be littered with photos...


----------



## mudd (9/12/14)

The main brewery offices. Best photos on the SLR I'll upload tonight depending if I'm still upright. Internet a bit transient around here so not sure these posts getting through. Awesome place with a lot of history.


----------



## mudd (9/12/14)

My previous post obviously didn't make it through the ibterwebs. Had a fantastic tour hosted by Marcus Inglett who is the international sales mgr. As I could never repay Marcus for his hospitality please got out and and buy a Weihenstephan beer on my behalf. By the way if your ever visiting the walk from the train station is about 30 Min and is fantastic.


----------



## danbeer (9/12/14)

You lucky lucky bastard. :lol:

Spent an afternoon at their beerhall/reasturant there last year just before Driktec. Was fantastic!
My only regret from the day was hot having bought myself a beer-boot.


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

ok so my last night in Munich I found a local craft beer bottleshop (Beervana in Schwabing) and enjoyed a local Schwarzbier, a german IPA, and a Belgian Geuze only cos it was so cheap. total of EUR 8.03.


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

And some pictures of the Weihenstephan visit.
As I walked to the brewery this was the first view with the university buildings in the foreground and the brewhouse stack behind. Looking in the window I could see groups of students studying some with a beer in hand at 10am (only in Bavaria).


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)




----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

The brewhouse - it is a traditional 4 vessel brewhouse


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

The inner sanctum (entry to the caves of Moria) As Wiehenstephan is built within a university there is no room to expand outwards so much of the brewery is built into the mountain. 
View attachment 76993


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

here tis the pic this time


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

impressive entry I know


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

The university has it's own Maypole and it is erected every year (rather than the customary 2 years). The university is also a very large agricultural and food science university.

The close up of the pictures on the Maypole didn't come out that well. I'm not the best photographer anyhow.


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

These horizontal tanks are used for primary fermentation of Hefe beers. The yeast holds up better by not having to travel the full height of a vertical tank. I joked with Marcus us homebrewers don't have these problems.



Propagation tanks Weihenstephan really uses only 3 yeasts (they also produce Kirin for all of Europe as well, which I think would be an additional yeast).


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

A nice foamy pot of something - presumably not going back into anything -think it was some form of sample - must be about 300L.


Anyway last post of the evening - I'll try and get some others up soon.

Mudd


----------



## klangers (10/12/14)

mudd said:


> The inner sanctum (entry to the caves of Moria) As Wiehenstephan is built within a university there is no room to expand outwards so much of the brewery is built into the mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0592.JPG


Speak friend, and enter

:lol:


----------



## TheWiggman (10/12/14)

Thanks for the pics, very interesting.
I'm guessing that pot is harvested yeast. The yeast propogation tanks are interesting too, I've always wondered how this was handled. How I would LOVE to have stacks of fresh yeast at my disposal. No more Mr Malty required.


----------



## spog (10/12/14)

On the tour of Neuschwanstein Castle our guide pointed out the village Maypole, and told us that if you nick it the ransom is paid in beer.
You missed a golden opportunity,ha ha.
Still jealous though.
Cheers....spog....


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

spog said:


> On the tour of Neuschwanstein Castle our guide pointed out the village Maypole, and told us that if you nick it the ransom is paid in beer.
> You missed a golden opportunity,ha ha.
> Still jealous though.
> Cheers....spog....


If you get away with it yes.
Apparently they have to throw you a party. I agree a missed opportunity.


----------



## donmateo (10/12/14)

Dear Mudd, thanks for the photos.
Other than that, i'm seething with jelousy and hate your guts.


----------



## Jazzafish (10/12/14)

Nice. Thanks for sharing


----------

